# Pcola Beach Pier



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

This morning until 10:30 a.m. ... Porp feeding and hammer sharks. Two cudas that would not eat along with some poons that did the same. That is all folks. Big goose egg.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

it happens. thx for the report.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah hooked a ton of kings on Monday and I think one total made it on deck, the sharks and dolphins are smashing everything hooked. Sucks really wish I coulda smoked some king for dip.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Back in the day I have witnessed kingcrab shooting leads at flipper like a 12 gauge slug shooting through the air, kingcrab is a big feller, i was waitin for a bullseye, sharks i can handle but flipper is way to smart. Only good dolphin is a dead one, to take some of you guys feelings towards snakes.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

flukedaddy said:


> Back in the day I have witnessed kingcrab shooting leads at flipper like a 12 gauge slug shooting through the air, kingcrab is a big feller, i was waitin for a bullseye, sharks i can handle but flipper is way to smart. Only good dolphin is a dead one, to take some of you guys feelings towards snakes.


Same way West Coast guys feel about seals but both are still protected by most countries.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

terpdoc said:


> This morning until 10:30 a.m. ... Porp feeding and hammer sharks. Two cudas that would not eat along with some poons that did the same. That is all folks. Big goose egg.


Any big hammers hanging out?


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> Any big hammers hanging out?


Two today. One about 7-8 ft the other was a 6 footer. Lots of hookups by a guy named Jake


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, I heard the pier was full of sharks yesterday.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awe man, I haven't seen a hammer at the pier in a while. Those things are awesome to see!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Terp I'm trying to get that one scratched off the bucket list!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

You mean Ugly 1 hasn't landed a Hammer?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> You mean Ugly 1 hasn't landed a Hammer?[/QUOTE. No Sir!! The only one I hooked into bit through my ss cable and sent me off with my tail between my legs! I'm going to fix that this weekend! I would be ok with a mako, tiger, or even a big nurse! UGLY


----------



## Jefffhrey (Jul 27, 2013)

Sucks really wish I coulda smoked some king for dip.


----------

